
Podcast: Scalable Marketing Techniques and Tactics - jaredbrown
https://talentopoly.com/posts/5503-episode_37_-_scalable_marketing_techniques_and_tactics
======
jaredbrown
This is a podcast for developers and designers. But instead of always talking
about code and design we're trying to tackle some of the skill sets that we
need to master to get our projects off the ground. Chief among those skill
sets is marketing. What do others think about the idea of a podcast for people
like us that focuses on other areas like marketing? What other skill sets
should we discuss? What experts should we engage? I'd love to hear everyone's
feedback.

------
BIGjuevos
Wow, good podcast. It's a good idea to provide tools and techniques besides
the code.

~~~
jaredbrown
Thank you, glad you enjoyed it

------
dnevogt12
I like it that you are continuing to focus on marketing. Keep it up. thanks

~~~
jaredbrown
Thanks! I'm a strong believer that entrepreneurial developers need to have a
passion to learn marketing. I'm terrible at it but I'm eager to learn more.

